
Ask HN: Camera / software recommendations for board games via video conference - akrauss
Given the special circumstances, we have a demand for kids playing board games with their grandparents over Skype&#x2F;Zoom etc.
A simple webcam attached to a music stand works for games like chess, but for things with a larger board the resolution is not sufficient.
Ideally, I would want high pixel resolution, but the time resolution (fps) can be rather low. But Skype&#x2F;Zoom does not seem to be optimized for this use case.<p>Does anyone have experience with such a setup? I am looking for both hardware and software ideas.
======
jaegerpicker
One alternative to a camera set up might be, tabletop simulator. It's a board
game software remote play app on Steam. It has a ton of games set up for it
and has low system requirements. It's not hard to set up either though
everyone would need to be comfortable installing software.

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/286160/Tabletop_Simulator...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/286160/Tabletop_Simulator/)

------
smallduck
There will someday be games supporting TiltFive AR (tiltfive.com) that will be
a great for this use case.

For something like chess, for example, the player on each end could have
physical pieces, something that would work well for non-gamers/techies.

